

Data Driven Conference 2014 - suhail
https://mixpanel.com/ddc2014/

======
architgupta
The speaker line up looks amazing.

------
glifchits
This is one of the most beautiful websites I've ever seen. Parallax animation
and graphics are seamless on my 11" Macbook Air.

------
rememberlenny
Signed up and coming from NY!

